# Lap repair of Hiatel hernia code?



## renee868 (Jan 27, 2011)

Hi! I am looking for some guidance with the correct code we should use for a Laparoscopic repair of a hiatel hernia (NOT paraesophageal). Our Bariatric surgeons often repair a hiatel hernia during the same operative session as a lap band or other bariatric procedure. we have been using the unlisted code of 43289 for the lap rpr of hiatel hernia. We have been likenening the fee to the open procedure, but the doctors do not feel this is adequate reimbursement from what they are hearing from colleagues. 

I am baffled as to why there is not a code for this with all the new codes for 2011 in this section. Any guidance is appreciated. 
We do often also have issues with payors who feel this is bundled into the lap band procedure, however the doctors have provided evidence that supports it being done at the same time. 

any direction or help is much appreciated!


----------



## jettagirlfl (Feb 4, 2011)

Try codes 43281 without mesh or 43282 with mesh. This is under the laparscopic fundoplasty / repair of a paraesophageal hernia (which is a hiatal hernia)


----------



## lindacoder (Feb 8, 2011)

Renee, I am with you. My docs agree that the new paraesophageal repair codes are not the same as repairing a "hiatal hernia". I would be interested in what others out there think. Are you getting paid with the unlisted lap code along with the bariatric surgery?


----------



## kweeks (Feb 11, 2011)

Would 43336 or 43337 work?


----------



## kweeks (Feb 11, 2011)

*Multiple gastric procedures*

How would you code laparoscopic revision of gastrojejunostomy, laparoscopic lysis of adhesions, laparoscopic repair of hiatal hernia, laparoscopic gastrostomy tube placement and liver biopsy.  All done same date.  An incision ws made to the left of midline just to the left and above the umbilicus.  The crural defect was closed with interrupted figure-of-eight sutures.  A French bougie was used to size the hiatus.[/QUOTE][/QUOTE]


----------

